# John Meadows UPDATE



## Concreteguy (May 15, 2020)

It's all good. I'm happy for him and his family.

[ame]https://youtu.be/LsCnAdyTrqY[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP (May 17, 2020)

Life changing event for John. He's a great guy and I'm very happy to see him getting better.


----------



## lycan Venom (May 18, 2020)

Wow, even he isn't safe. Scares me. I better start making changes to my way of living.


----------



## odin (May 19, 2020)

I have always followed John through the years. It's great to see how fast he has recovered. I hope with the blood thinners he has no future issues.


----------

